# Odd colored fox



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Here is a fox I picked up the other day. Did not really pay much attention at first as I thought I had a grey (would have been a first). But after I got to skinning ... I realized that it was more than likely an odd colored red.










































The rump looks more like a grey in person than in the pics. About the only white in her was on the tip of the tail.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Thats different for sure. Almost looks like a red/grey cross. does that happen??


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Fox come in lots of different colors. The one you have there is called a Cross-fox. Look at the pic of the Back Quiver in my photo gallery, that is also a Cross-Fox. I purchased the pelt from Ernie Two-Bears at Outdoorama. FRANK


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

ED 

As bonx said that is a cross fox. 

You need to find a good tanner and get it tanned as it probably a once in a life time catch for you. I imagine you cut off the feet as it would have made a beautiful rug mount. With the amount of silver on the nose as the picture opened I was thinking silver as I don't remember noticing that on other crosses I have seen.

There are a lot of them caught in Alaska. The late Trapper Ralph from here got into a litter of them a few years ago, he caught 3 that fall.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

yup have always wanted to catch one of those... have only seen pics... congrats!!!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Ed

Nice cross fox close to being a silver. You've had a good year. First Red fox and a one in ten thousand Cross. As Multi said you may have some more in the area as some of it's litter mates may be cross or even silver. Was it a wandering male or a female? 

I'm going to be sending some furs out to Moyles to have tanned if you want to save it.


Griff


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats Ed, I've seen some real purty ones on Tman from Alaska and Idaho.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

That is just too cool. Congrats on a once in a life time catch!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice catch!! I've always wanted to get a Cross Fox
after seeing some caught in Montana when I was their for school.
Hope you didn't sell that one.

Mike


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

thats a cross fox. i never thought we had those in mi


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a tanned cross fox in my cabin up north ,are they worth anymore that a red? Bud


----------



## SHAWNK63 (Feb 28, 2008)

very cool, nice catch


----------



## Cuz (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet catch, congrats!!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

multibeard said:


> You need to find a good tanner and get it tanned as it probably a once in a life time catch for you. I imagine you cut off the feet as it would have made a beautiful rug mount.


Yea, I thought about that after the fact. Actually, I was soo tired that night I wasn't thinking too good. I had not seen it in good light, until I went to skin it. Then as I was skinning ... I realized that things were not adding up. But none the less, I left the legs long (usually do) and it will be getting tanned.



griffondog said:


> Nice cross fox close to being a silver. You've had a good year. First Red fox and a one in ten thousand Cross. As Multi said you may have some more in the area as some of it's litter mates may be cross or even silver. Was it a wandering male or a female?


It was a female. She came off the same property that my other 3 came from. Believe it or not, that set had been in place since the end of Oct!! I guess if you put a trap in a 4.5" circle and leave it there long enough ... something is going to eventually step in it.:lol: Trap had been re-bedded several times due to our changing weather, but except for a big ole possum, had been drawing blanks. From time to time there were tracks with in a couple of feet, and they would stop and turn for a quick look then resume on their way.



FREEPOP said:


> Congrats Ed, I've seen some real purty ones on Tman from Alaska and Idaho.


 Yea, I had seen some of those also. The thing that threw me was on most of those there was a dark line down the spine and across the shoulders (ie, the name Cross-fox, I'd guess).

Pulled the last of the traps from there today (only traps I have had out in a long time). And sure enough, at least three sets of seperate tracks from last night meandering through the property ... seed for next year.

Thanks for all the comments guys.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I took a tour of your sub this am but didn't see your vehicle. Think I might have spotted your house. Horse trailer and the Lund in the yard?


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

multibeard said:


> I took a tour of your sub this am but didn't see your vehicle. Think I might have spotted your house. Horse trailer and the Lund in the yard?


And a beautiful blue color .... can't miss it. Never tell your wife to pick out the color of the house!!

Since you found it .... then why on earth wasn't my driveway shoveled when I got home???:lol:

Exploder is in the shop ... seems it tends to over heat when the coolant is in with the oil. :help: But I was at work anyways ... will be off Mon & Tues.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I was NOT going to mention that BLUE.

Blame it on your wife.:lol::lol:

I will not be comming back through again untill Weds.

That is all right my EX wife had me put blue wood work in what is now her house.


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

Mister ED said:


> Since you found it .... then why on earth wasn't my driveway shoveled when I got home???:lol:


That's pretty funny...you'd think it was the least he could have done, eh?

Congrats on the fox. That's awesome!

Mike


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Smoknngunn said:


> That's pretty funny...you'd think it was the least he could have done, eh?
> 
> Congrats on the fox. That's awesome!
> 
> Mike


He never comes over on the lake shore and shovels my drive way. If he called that little bit of white stuff in his drive way snow he needs to see what is mine after a real snow storm. If we get much more my plow guy will have to bring inhis loader to make room to put more

Youngsters like him need the execizzzze any way.


----------

